# Массаж в Санкт-Петербурге. К кому обратиться?



## Ольга Евтеева (20 Мар 2016)

Добрый день всем. Пару дней как переехала в СПб(на ПМЖ), надо срочно пройти курс массажа, но никого здесь не знаю и не знаю к кому обратиться. Может у кого есть конкретные имена/номера телефонов хороших специалистов(чтобы не было рекламы можно кинуть в личку). Советы к кому точно не ходить так же приветствуются.


----------

